

Samsung Galaxy S2 Gets Android ICS Upgrade - techdfuture
http://www.crazybloggers.net/samsung-galaxy-s2-gets-android-ics-upgrade.html

======
dhughes
By the time my SGII phone officially gets it here (Canada) I'll have moved on
to another phone.

I don't see the point in such long delays, I know there is some checking to
see if it works on certain hardware which makes sense.

Phones have a shorter lifespan than computers and may very well be obsolete in
a year or two releasing an updated OS extends that lifespan (maybe I'm being
paranoid).

------
mrich
Great, I will give it a try (but probably go back to MIUI).

------
bsphil
For 3 European countries and Korea. Nice linkbait though.

